# AP poll is out



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Oct 12, 2014)

http://www.sbnation.com/college-foo...llege-football-rankings-week-8-2014-ap-top-25

AP agrees with coaches Poll MSU is #1 , Fla St #2, Ole Miss #3


Congrats ODR well deserved


----------



## lbzdually (Oct 12, 2014)

I want to see UGA beat Arkansas handily, then I'll believe they are a top 10 team.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 12, 2014)

Never thought I'd see that at #1.  Dang. Gotta admit though, it's been earned up to this point.  Both Miss teams.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 12, 2014)

Non SEC teams most likely to lose a game are ND and Baylor. Mich St finishes strong and gets a PO berth. Just my .02


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Oct 12, 2014)

Congrats to Ms St they deserve the #1 ranking I'll gladly let them have that bulls eye on their back, its a lot harder to stay there than it is to get there.
Maybe we can both stay where we are at then.....MAN WHAT A EGG BOWL


----------



## Unicoidawg (Oct 12, 2014)

Looks about right..... congrats to State and Ole Miss. I think the Rebs should be #2 at this point, but that's just me. I think the Dawgs are about right, but I will truly believe if they are deserving if the D continues to play like yesterday. Only bad thing is the season is about halfway done........


----------



## Old Dead River (Oct 12, 2014)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> http://www.sbnation.com/college-foo...llege-football-rankings-week-8-2014-ap-top-25
> 
> AP agrees with coaches Poll MSU is #1 , Fla St #2, Ole Miss #3
> 
> ...



Hail State!


----------



## Throwback (Oct 12, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> Hail State!



enjoy it while you can



T


----------



## Throwback (Oct 12, 2014)

wife and daughter went into meltdown mode when they saw the criminoles were #2. 

T


----------



## Throwback (Oct 12, 2014)

only one PAC 12 team in top 10. 

In before jetjockey posts the term "sec bias"


T


----------



## Throwback (Oct 12, 2014)

from the article linked:



> Before this season, Ole Miss hadn't ranked in the AP Poll's top five since 1964. Mississippi State had never ranked higher than No. 7. Now one of them is No. 1 and both are in the top three.


----------



## Jetjockey (Oct 12, 2014)

Throwback said:


> only one PAC 12 team in top 10.
> 
> In before jetjockey posts the term "sec bias"
> 
> ...



Starting to see it yet?  Auburn gets embarrassed by Miss, and drops only 5 spots.  Oregon blows out UCLA, and yet still ranks behind Auburn and Bama.  This is what guaranteed an SEC team in the NC game every year in the BCS.  Once a PAC-12 team loses 1 game, there is no way for them to stay anywhere close to the top.  It's the only Conference that has NEVER had a 1 loss team in the BCS game, yet the SEC has had a 2 loss team play.  How do you explain MSU ahead of Oregon, when Oregon blew them out?  Btw.  FSU should still be #1.  They are the returning NC with their returning heisman QB.  Until someone proves they can beat them, they should be #1.


----------



## tcward (Oct 12, 2014)

Throwback said:


> only one PAC 12 team in top 10.
> 
> In before jetjockey posts the term "sec bias"
> 
> ...



You called T. Evidently JJ still doesn't get it.....


----------



## Old Dead River (Oct 12, 2014)

Throwback said:


> enjoy it while you can
> 
> 
> 
> T



don't hate, I like our chances going forward.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Oct 12, 2014)

Jetjockey said:


> Starting to see it yet?  Auburn gets embarrassed by Miss, and drops only 5 spots.  Oregon blows out UCLA, and yet still ranks behind Auburn and Bama.  This is what guaranteed an SEC team in the NC game every year in the BCS.  Once a PAC-12 team loses 1 game, there is no way for them to stay anywhere close to the top.  It's the only Conference that has NEVER had a 1 loss team in the BCS game, yet the SEC has had a 2 loss team play.  How do you explain MSU ahead of Oregon, when Oregon blew them out?  Btw.  FSU should still be #1.  They are the returning NC with their returning heisman QB.  Until someone proves they can beat them, they should be #1.



Dangers of being in a so so conference and Fla St not looking like Champions as they run thru the ACC. If your not going to play top competition week in week out you have to destroy subpar teams


----------



## Throwback (Oct 12, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> don't hate, I like our chances going forward.



it wasnt meant as hate. 

T


----------



## weagle (Oct 12, 2014)

Poll looks about right to me.

Notre Dame is the cupcake of the top 10.  Everyone else is legit.  

The SEC schools will sort themselves out on the field.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Oct 12, 2014)

weagle said:


> Poll looks about right to me.
> 
> Notre Dame is the cupcake of the top 10.  Everyone else is legit.
> 
> The SEC schools will sort themselves out on the field.



^^this^^ 
The only thing I think should be different is ole miss should be number 2


----------



## greene_dawg (Oct 12, 2014)

Looks about right. Lots of ball ahead.


----------



## greene_dawg (Oct 12, 2014)

Jetjockey said:


> Starting to see it yet?  Auburn gets embarrassed by Miss, and drops only 5 spots.  Oregon blows out UCLA, and yet still ranks behind Auburn and Bama.  This is what guaranteed an SEC team in the NC game every year in the BCS.  Once a PAC-12 team loses 1 game, there is no way for them to stay anywhere close to the top.  It's the only Conference that has NEVER had a 1 loss team in the BCS game, yet the SEC has had a 2 loss team play.  How do you explain MSU ahead of Oregon, when Oregon blew them out?  Btw.  FSU should still be #1.  They are the returning NC with their returning heisman QB.  Until someone proves they can beat them, they should be #1.



Auburn got embarrassed?  Is that what you call losing on the road by a close margin to the #3 ranked team? If that is the case, what do you call losing at home to an unranked team on a Thursday night?


----------



## flowingwell (Oct 12, 2014)

Jetjockey said:


> Starting to see it yet?  Auburn gets embarrassed by Miss, and drops only 5 spots.  Oregon blows out UCLA, and yet still ranks behind Auburn and Bama.  This is what guaranteed an SEC team in the NC game every year in the BCS.  Once a PAC-12 team loses 1 game, there is no way for them to stay anywhere close to the top.  It's the only Conference that has NEVER had a 1 loss team in the BCS game, yet the SEC has had a 2 loss team play.  How do you explain MSU ahead of Oregon, when Oregon blew them out?  Btw.  FSU should still be #1.  They are the returning NC with their returning heisman QB.  Until someone proves they can beat them, they should be #1.



I recall an auburn team being left out of the BCS title game a few years back as well?  You sure about the sec being in it every year?  Facts can sometimes get in the way of emotion and opinion


----------



## elfiii (Oct 12, 2014)

Jetjockey said:


> Starting to see it yet?  Auburn gets embarrassed by Miss, and drops only 5 spots.  Oregon blows out UCLA, and yet still ranks behind Auburn and Bama.  This is what guaranteed an SEC team in the NC game every year in the BCS.  Once a PAC-12 team loses 1 game, there is no way for them to stay anywhere close to the top.  It's the only Conference that has NEVER had a 1 loss team in the BCS game, yet the SEC has had a 2 loss team play.  How do you explain MSU ahead of Oregon, when Oregon blew them out?  Btw.  FSU should still be #1.  They are the returning NC with their returning heisman QB.  Until someone proves they can beat them, they should be #1.



There is a way to settle this once and for all. Have Oregon apply to move to the SEC.


----------



## flowingwell (Oct 12, 2014)

Jetjockey said:


> Starting to see it yet?  Auburn gets embarrassed by Miss, and drops only 5 spots.  Oregon blows out UCLA, and yet still ranks behind Auburn and Bama.  This is what guaranteed an SEC team in the NC game every year in the BCS.  Once a PAC-12 team loses 1 game, there is no way for them to stay anywhere close to the top.  It's the only Conference that has NEVER had a 1 loss team in the BCS game, yet the SEC has had a 2 loss team play.  How do you explain MSU ahead of Oregon, when Oregon blew them out?  Btw.  FSU should still be #1.  They are the returning NC with their returning heisman QB.  Until someone proves they can beat them, they should be #1.



I'm still confused, auburn goes on the road and loses to #1 team in the nation and drops to #6, Oregon loses at home to #16 Arizona and is #9, where is the problem again?  This is pretty simple to anyone who didn't ride a much smaller bus to school.


----------



## Jetjockey (Oct 12, 2014)

flowingwell said:


> I'm still confused, auburn goes on the road and loses to #1 team in the nation and drops to #6, Oregon loses at home to #16 Arizona and is #9, where is the problem again?  This is pretty simple to anyone who didn't ride a much smaller bus to school.



Oregon dropped to #11.  They raised two spots by blowing out UCLA this weekend.  Both AU, and Bama barely dropped, which kept them in the playoff contention.  Why, when Oregon was ranked higher then both of them, have they now dropped to below both of them?  And if you watched the Arizona game, you would have seen that Oregon beat themselves.  Auburn was never in the Miss St game, and they should have lost to Kansas St.  Bama BAReLy beat unranked Arkansas this weekend, yet they are still ahead of Oregon.  Never mind the fact that Washigton is 5-1 with a very close loss to Stanford, and hasn't even sniffed the top 25, even after blowing out 5-1 Cal, who hadn't sniffed the top 25 either.  Yet somehow, A&M is still in there with two losses after getting embarrassed this weekend.

Btw.  Do you guys really think Auburn should have jumped USC in 2003 after USC had kicked their tails the two previous years?


----------



## flowingwell (Oct 12, 2014)

Jetjockey said:


> Oregon dropped to #11.  They raised two spots by blowing out UCLA this weekend.  Both AU, and Bama barely dropped, which kept them in the playoff contention.  Why, when Oregon was ranked higher then both of them, have they now dropped to below both of them?  And if you watched the Arizona game, you would have seen that Oregon beat themselves.  Auburn was never in the Miss St game, and they should have lost to Kansas St.  Bama BAReLy beat unranked Arkansas this weekend, yet they are still ahead of Oregon.  Never mind the fact that Washigton is 5-1 with a very close loss to Stanford, and hasn't even sniffed the top 25, even after blowing out 5-1 Cal, who hadn't sniffed the top 25 either.  Yet somehow, A&M is still in there with two losses after getting embarrassed this weekend.
> 
> Btw.  Do you guys really think Auburn should have jumped USC in 2003 after USC had kicked their tails the two previous years?



I agree about A&M, just another example of one of those high power offenses with no defense running into a few real SEC teams....  I would rank them right behind mizzou and that high powered offense that is taking over the SEC....


----------



## flowingwell (Oct 12, 2014)

Jetjockey said:


> Oregon dropped to #11.  They raised two spots by blowing out UCLA this weekend.  Both AU, and Bama barely dropped, which kept them in the playoff contention.  Why, when Oregon was ranked higher then both of them, have they now dropped to below both of them?  And if you watched the Arizona game, you would have seen that Oregon beat themselves.  Auburn was never in the Miss St game, and they should have lost to Kansas St.  Bama BAReLy beat unranked Arkansas this weekend, yet they are still ahead of Oregon.  Never mind the fact that Washigton is 5-1 with a very close loss to Stanford, and hasn't even sniffed the top 25, even after blowing out 5-1 Cal, who hadn't sniffed the top 25 either.  Yet somehow, A&M is still in there with two losses after getting embarrassed this weekend.
> 
> Btw.  Do you guys really think Auburn should have jumped USC in 2003 after USC had kicked their tails the two previous years?



So Oregon beat themselves but auburn turning over on the first 2 plays in Miss st territory and spotting them 14 was not helpful to miss st ?  You win again.,,,,,,


----------



## doenightmare (Oct 12, 2014)

Congrats to the MS teams - wasn't sure they could do it 2 weeks in a row.

JJ is delusional as always.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 12, 2014)

Unranked Arizona goes to Eugene and beats #2 Oregon.  Oregon drops 10 spots and Arizona jumps up over 15 spots.  #12 Arizona loses at home to UNRANKED USC and drops 4 spots.

LSU dropped 9 spots after their loss to Miss. St.

Starting to see it yet?


----------



## Throwback (Oct 12, 2014)

Jetjockey said:


> Oregon dropped to #11.  They raised two spots by blowing out UCLA this weekend.  Both AU, and Bama barely dropped, which kept them in the playoff contention.  Why, when Oregon was ranked higher then both of them, have they now dropped to below both of them?  And if you watched the Arizona game, you would have seen that Oregon beat themselves.  Auburn was never in the Miss St game, and they should have lost to Kansas St.  Bama BAReLy beat unranked Arkansas this weekend, yet they are still ahead of Oregon.  Never mind the fact that Washigton is 5-1 with a very close loss to Stanford, and hasn't even sniffed the top 25, even after blowing out 5-1 Cal, who hadn't sniffed the top 25 either.  Yet somehow, A&M is still in there with two losses after getting embarrassed this weekend.
> 
> Btw.  Do you guys really think Auburn should have jumped USC in 2003 after USC had kicked their tails the two previous years?







Every post you bring back to something about auburn. Thwt one was from 11 years ago. Are you that butt hurt because they beat Oregon in the nc? 


T


----------



## flowingwell (Oct 12, 2014)

Throwback said:


> Every post you bring back to something about auburn. Thwt one was from 11 years ago. Are you that butt hurt because they beat Oregon in the nc?
> 
> 
> T



Yeah but they barely won that national title!  Oregon would have won if auburn didn't have Cam or Dyer!  Laces out, laces out....,...


----------



## Throwback (Oct 12, 2014)

flowingwell said:


> Yeah but they barely won that national title!  Oregon would have won if auburn didn't have Cam or Dyer!  Laces out, laces out....,...



They wouldn't have won if auburn hadn't kicked that field goal either. 

Orygun won but the clock cheated



T


----------



## Jetjockey (Oct 12, 2014)

flowingwell said:


> So Oregon beat themselves but auburn turning over on the first 2 plays in Miss st territory and spotting them 14 was not helpful to miss st ?  You win again.,,,,,,



Oregon got called for a 15 yard unsportsman like conduct after they stopped Arizona on third down, thus given Arizona a first down on about the 10 yard line, which lead to the game winning TD.  You know what the conduct was? The player put his hands together and bowed his head after making the play!


----------



## Jetjockey (Oct 12, 2014)

flowingwell said:


> Yeah but they barely won that national title!  Oregon would have won if auburn didn't have Cam or Dyer!  Laces out, laces out....,...





Throwback said:


> They wouldn't have won if auburn hadn't kicked that field goal either.
> 
> Orygun won but the clock cheated
> 
> ...



Oregon would have won if the Refs hadn't botched the Cam Newton fumble call, costing Oregon 6 points.


----------



## rex upshaw (Oct 13, 2014)

Jetjockey said:


> Oregon got called for a 15 yard unsportsman like conduct after they stopped Arizona on third down, thus given Arizona a first down on about the 10 yard line, which lead to the game winning TD.  You know what the conduct was? The player put his hands together and bowed his head after making the play!



Let me guess, SEC refs?


----------



## DSGB (Oct 13, 2014)

Jetjockey said:


> Oregon got called for a 15 yard unsportsman like conduct after they stopped Arizona on third down, thus given Arizona a first down on about the 10 yard line, which lead to the game winning TD.  You know what the conduct was? The player put his hands together and bowed his head after making the play!



See AJ Green against LSU in 2009.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 13, 2014)

Jetjockey said:


> Oregon got called for a 15 yard unsportsman like conduct after they stopped Arizona on third down, thus given Arizona a first down on about the 10 yard line, which lead to the game winning TD.  You know what the conduct was? The player put his hands together and bowed his head after making the play!





Jetjockey said:


> Oregon would have won if the Refs hadn't botched the Cam Newton fumble call, costing Oregon 6 points.



Want some cheese to go with that whine?


----------



## Barry Duggan (Oct 13, 2014)

elfiii said:


> Want some cheese to go with that whine?



This ^


----------



## The Longhunter (Oct 13, 2014)

Think about it.

Who would have ever ever ever ever projected that the first national collegiate championship would be Ol' Miss v. Miss. St.?


----------



## elfiii (Oct 13, 2014)

The Longhunter said:


> Think about it.
> 
> Who would have ever ever ever ever projected that the first national collegiate championship would be Ol' Miss v. Miss. St.?



^ Surreal.


----------



## Cranium (Oct 13, 2014)

Jetjockey said:


> Starting to see it yet?  Auburn gets embarrassed by Miss, and drops only 5 spots.  Oregon blows out UCLA, and yet still ranks behind Auburn and Bama.  This is what guaranteed an SEC team in the NC game every year in the BCS.  Once a PAC-12 team loses 1 game, there is no way for them to stay anywhere close to the top.  It's the only Conference that has NEVER had a 1 loss team in the BCS game, yet the SEC has had a 2 loss team play.  How do you explain MSU ahead of Oregon, when Oregon blew them out?  Btw.  FSU should still be #1.  They are the returning NC with their returning heisman QB.  Until someone proves they can beat them, they should be #1.





Jetjockey said:


> Oregon dropped to #11.  They raised two spots by blowing out UCLA this weekend.  Both AU, and Bama barely dropped, which kept them in the playoff contention.  Why, when Oregon was ranked higher then both of them, have they now dropped to below both of them?  And if you watched the Arizona game, you would have seen that Oregon beat themselves.  Auburn was never in the Miss St game, and they should have lost to Kansas St.  Bama BAReLy beat unranked Arkansas this weekend, yet they are still ahead of Oregon.  Never mind the fact that Washigton is 5-1 with a very close loss to Stanford, and hasn't even sniffed the top 25, even after blowing out 5-1 Cal, who hadn't sniffed the top 25 either.  Yet somehow, A&M is still in there with two losses after getting embarrassed this weekend.
> 
> Btw.  Do you guys really think Auburn should have jumped USC in 2003 after USC had kicked their tails the two previous years?



Don't fight the overrated ESPN SEC bias with facts!!!! 
The 2 MS teams are the only SEC teams that should be in the top 10..maybe Auburn at 10


----------



## Throwback (Oct 13, 2014)

Cranium said:


> Don't fight the overrated ESPN SEC bias with facts!!!!
> The 2 MS teams are the only SEC teams that should be in the top 10..maybe Auburn at 10





and no PAC 12 teams should be there! 

T


----------



## flowingwell (Oct 13, 2014)

Cranium said:


> Don't fight the overrated ESPN SEC bias with facts!!!!
> The 2 MS teams are the only SEC teams that should be in the top 10..maybe Auburn at 10



Oh no......did somebody get JJ wet or feed him after midnight?


----------



## elfiii (Oct 13, 2014)

Cranium said:


> Don't fight the overrated ESPN SEC bias with facts!!!!
> The 2 MS teams are the only SEC teams that should be in the top 10..maybe Auburn at 10



Waiting for your reply.

http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=9001704&postcount=31


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 14, 2014)

Throwback said:


> wife and daughter went into meltdown mode when they saw the criminoles were #2.
> 
> T



Tell them it doesn't matter.  #1 and #2 don't get a home game.


----------



## Jetjockey (Oct 14, 2014)

elfiii said:


> Waiting for your reply.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=9001704&postcount=31



Please tell me you have a better argument then that.  The rankings are a joke.  Do you really think A&M should be ranked?  They have beat nobody, and the two ranked teams they have played, they lost.  They almost lost to Arkansas, who is junk!  Yet A&M is still in the top 25, without a single quality win, and their losses to ranked teams, were both by more then 2 TD's.  Yet somehow, they are ranked higher then Stanford, who has also lost 2 games, by a combined total of 6 points.  Yet both of those losses occurred with only minutes remaining in the game, and they lost by 1 single field goal each game.  It's that type if skewing that makes the SEC look better then they are.  Look at OOC games as well. Oregon blew out the top team in the Big-10, yet Auburn struggled, and could have easily lost, against KSU, who is probably #3 or #4 in the Big-12.  Bama didn't look impressive against WVU either, who is another Big-12 school.  Not to mention that Ole Miss has looked horrible against lousy OOC opponents.  It took them to the 4th quarter to beat both Boise, and Memphis.  Yet suddenly they are #3 becuse they have looked decent at best, against SEC opponents?  The SEC has not looked dominate at all against OOC opponents, yet somehow they are so good because they play those other "tough SEC teams".  It's a joke!  You should a least prove that you can dominate the Big-10, before you say you are a great "dominate" conference!


----------



## Old Dead River (Oct 14, 2014)

Arkansas are not junk. they are a good team and will only get better. they've had bama and a&m on the ropes, played very well against auburn in the first half of the opening game....




Jetjockey said:


> Please tell me you have a better argument then that.  The rankings are a joke.  Do you really think A&M should be ranked?  They have beat nobody, and the two ranked teams they have played, they lost.  They almost lost to Arkansas, who is junk!  Yet A&M is still in the top 25, without a single quality win, and their losses to ranked teams, were both by more then 2 TD's.  Yet somehow, they are ranked higher then Stanford, who has also lost 2 games, by a combined total of 6 points.  Yet both of those losses occurred with only minutes remaining in the game, and they lost by 1 single field goal each game.  It's that type if skewing that makes the SEC look better then they are.  Look at OOC games as well. Oregon blew out the top team in the Big-10, yet Auburn struggled, and could have easily lost, against KSU, who is probably #3 or #4 in the Big-12.  Bama didn't look impressive against WVU either, who is another Big-12 school.  Not to mention that Ole Miss has looked horrible against lousy OOC opponents.  It took them to the 4th quarter to beat both Boise, and Memphis.  Yet suddenly they are #3 becuse they have looked decent at best, against SEC opponents?  The SEC has not looked dominate at all against OOC opponents, yet somehow they are so good because they play those other "tough SEC teams".  It's a joke!  You should a least prove that you can dominate the Big-10, before you say you are a great "dominate" conference!


----------



## flowingwell (Oct 14, 2014)

Jetjockey said:


> Please tell me you have a better argument then that.  The rankings are a joke.  Do you really think A&M should be ranked?  They have beat nobody, and the two ranked teams they have played, they lost.  They almost lost to Arkansas, who is junk!  Yet A&M is still in the top 25, without a single quality win, and their losses to ranked teams, were both by more then 2 TD's.  Yet somehow, they are ranked higher then Stanford, who has also lost 2 games, by a combined total of 6 points.  Yet both of those losses occurred with only minutes remaining in the game, and they lost by 1 single field goal each game.  It's that type if skewing that makes the SEC look better then they are.  Look at OOC games as well. Oregon blew out the top team in the Big-10, yet Auburn struggled, and could have easily lost, against KSU, who is probably #3 or #4 in the Big-12.  Bama didn't look impressive against WVU either, who is another Big-12 school.  Not to mention that Ole Miss has looked horrible against lousy OOC opponents.  It took them to the 4th quarter to beat both Boise, and Memphis.  Yet suddenly they are #3 becuse they have looked decent at best, against SEC opponents?  The SEC has not looked dominate at all against OOC opponents, yet somehow they are so good because they play those other "tough SEC teams".  It's a joke!  You should a least prove that you can dominate the Big-10, before you say you are a great "dominate" conference!



So auburn goes in the road to #14 kstate on a Thursday night and gets a win and you continue to use that as evidence of their weakness?  which PAC -12 team has an out of conference road win against a top 15 team?


----------



## Jetjockey (Oct 14, 2014)

I'm sorry, but Arkansas is junk.  They only looked good against bad competition from lesser conferences , and Texas Tech, who has yet to win a game in the Big-12.  Those tight loses tell me that Bama and A&M arent nearly as good as people think, not that Arkansas is playing such good football.  Bama's close win over WVU, and A&M yet to prove they won't get thoroughly beat by ranked teams tells me that!  Bama and A&M are both overrated, and Arky ain't that good.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 14, 2014)

Jetjockey said:


> Please tell me you have a better argument then that.  The rankings are a joke.  Do you really think A&M should be ranked?  They have beat nobody, and the two ranked teams they have played, they lost.  They almost lost to Arkansas, who is junk!  Yet A&M is still in the top 25, without a single quality win, and their losses to ranked teams, were both by more then 2 TD's.  Yet somehow, they are ranked higher then Stanford, who has also lost 2 games, by a combined total of 6 points.  Yet both of those losses occurred with only minutes remaining in the game, and they lost by 1 single field goal each game.  It's that type if skewing that makes the SEC look better then they are.  Look at OOC games as well. Oregon blew out the top team in the Big-10, yet Auburn struggled, and could have easily lost, against KSU, who is probably #3 or #4 in the Big-12.  Bama didn't look impressive against WVU either, who is another Big-12 school.  Not to mention that Ole Miss has looked horrible against lousy OOC opponents.  It took them to the 4th quarter to beat both Boise, and Memphis.  Yet suddenly they are #3 becuse they have looked decent at best, against SEC opponents?  The SEC has not looked dominate at all against OOC opponents, yet somehow they are so good because they play those other "tough SEC teams".  It's a joke!  You should a least prove that you can dominate the Big-10, before you say you are a great "dominate" conference!



More meaningless left Coast vomit. Oregon is 5-1. Ole Miss and Miss St are 6-0. Period.

While we're at it, say "Yes" to the dictionary. I know how confusing adjectives and verbs can be. Especially to a Left Coast Eco graduate.



> dom·i·nate verb \Ëˆdä-mÉ™-ËŒnÄ�t\
> 
> transitive verb
> 
> ...





> 1dom·i·nant adjective \-nÉ™nt\
> 
> 1 a :  commanding, controlling, or prevailing over all others <the dominant culture>
> b :  very important, powerful, or successful <a dominant theme> <a dominant industry>
> ...


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 14, 2014)

flowingwell said:


> So auburn goes in the road to #14 kstate on a Thursday night and gets a win and you continue to use that as evidence of their weakness?  which PAC -12 team has an out of conference road win against a top 15 team?



I agree.  So, when does Florida State get credit for the OK State game?


----------



## Jetjockey (Oct 14, 2014)

flowingwell said:


> So auburn goes in the road to #14 kstate on a Thursday night and gets a win and you continue to use that as evidence of their weakness?  which PAC -12 team has an out of conference road win against a top 15 team?



It's not the fact that Auburn won, it's the fact that KSU, who is NOT an SEC team, beat themselves because of stupid mistakes.  As far as your question goes, Oregon thoroughly handed Mich St, who is a top 10 team, their tails, but that was a home.  Oregon didn't need Michigan St to drop TD's to win that game either.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 14, 2014)

Jetjockey said:


> It's not the fact that Auburn won, it's the fact that KSU lost the game because of stupid mistakes.  As far as your question goes, Oregon thoroughly handed Mich St, who is a top 10 team, their tails, but that was a home.  Oregon didn't need Michigan St to drop TD's to win that game either.



Yackety yackety yack yack yack.


----------



## flowingwell (Oct 14, 2014)

Jetjockey said:


> It's not the fact that Auburn won, it's the fact that KSU, who is NOT an SEC team, beat themselves because of stupid mistakes.  As far as your question goes, Oregon thoroughly handed Mich St, who is a top 10 team, their tails, but that was a home.  Oregon didn't need Michigan St to drop TD's to win that game either.



So once again, any close game by any sec team is an "almost lost" or the other team "beat themselves" but when when the Slack 12 continues to lose to inferior Acc teams and inferior conference opponents at home it is due to the overall toughness of the Slack 12.   I'll take the team that goes on the road and beats a top 15 big 12 team in their house any day over one that can't get a win at home when a 24 pt favorite.


----------



## flowingwell (Oct 14, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> I agree.  So, when does Florida State get credit for the OK State game?



I say FSU should be #1 until somebody beats them, always have said that


----------



## Wild Turkey (Oct 14, 2014)

Please move to Oregon to be at peace with youre kind, jetjockey.
Look at how many great players it talkes to fill the Rosters of the SEC teams and Fla State. There arent that many great players on the other half of the country to do that.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 14, 2014)

flowingwell said:


> I say FSU should be #1 until somebody beats them, always have said that



Not saying you.  Just responding to the Auburn win over K State showing how good Auburn is vs. Florida State's win over OK State showing how vulnerable we are.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 14, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> Arkansas are not junk. they are a good team and will only get better. they've had bama and a&m on the ropes, played very well against auburn in the first half of the opening game....



Yep.  You're right Arkansas is really good, as long as their opponent isn't.


----------



## Jetjockey (Oct 14, 2014)

flowingwell said:


> So once again, any close game by any sec team is an "almost lost" or the other team "beat themselves" but when when the Slack 12 continues to lose to inferior Acc teams and inferior conference opponents at home it is due to the overall toughness of the Slack 12.   I'll take the team that goes on the road and beats a top 15 big 12 team in their house any day over one that can't get a win at home when a 24 pt favorite.



I said early on that their was no excuse for USC's loss to an ACC team.   As far as Auburns win vs KSU, of course it's a huge win.  Any OOC opponent the SEC plays somehow magically becomes WAY better when thy at the SEC.  That's how WSU traveled to Auburn last year and outplayed Auburn on their home SEC field!  It's because WSU suddenly became so much better when their plane crossed over the Mississippi!


----------



## flowingwell (Oct 15, 2014)

Jetjockey said:


> I said early on that their was no excuse for USC's loss to an ACC team.   As far as Auburns win vs KSU, of course it's a huge win.  Any OOC opponent the SEC plays somehow magically becomes WAY better when thy at the SEC.  That's how WSU traveled to Auburn last year and outplayed Auburn on their home SEC field!  It's because WSU suddenly became so much better when their plane crossed over the Mississippi!



Was wsu ranked top 15, Kansas st is?   Nice spin though, can't do much from here.


----------



## Jetjockey (Oct 15, 2014)

flowingwell said:


> Was wsu ranked top 15, Kansas st is?   Nice spin though, can't do much from here.



Are you trying to prove my argument for me?  No, WSU wasn't ranked.  They are a perennial PAC-12 bottom dweller that travelled all the way across the country and outplayed Auburn at home.  Why couldn't the SEC Champion blow them out?

I laugh at you guys for coming up with the idea that a close loss at #15 KSU in a game that KSU could have easily won, is somehow more impressive then a blowout of the #8 team in a game where the second half was never in question.  That lead me to ask the question why Auburn struggled to beat PAC-12 bottom dweller WSU, last year on their home field.  Was it because WSU was so good, or Auburn wasn't?   You bash Oregon for their loss to Arizona, but turn a blind eye to the fact that the second worst team in the PAC-12 gave the SEC champions everything they could handle, on their own field!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 15, 2014)

Jetjockey said:


> You bash Oregon for their loss to Arizona, but turn a blind eye to the fact that the second worst team in the PAC-12 gave the SEC champions everything they could handle, on their own field!



Auburn was showing their Southern hospitality and slacking off to make WSU feel at home. There was never any doubt who was going to win.


----------



## Jetjockey (Oct 15, 2014)

elfiii said:


> Auburn was showing their Southern hospitality and slacking off to make WSU feel at home. There was never any doubt who was going to win.



Naw.  WSU just Couged it!

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Couged It


----------



## skeeter24 (Oct 15, 2014)

Jetjockey said:


> Are you trying to prove my argument for me?  No, WSU wasn't ranked.  They are a perennial PAC-12 bottom dweller that travelled all the way across the country and outplayed Auburn at home.  Why couldn't the SEC Champion blow them out?



Are you kidding me?  Auburn was coming off a 0-8 year in conference play, with a brand new coaching staff, and started a new QB who had only been on campus a few weeks.  Auburn and their level of play in the first few games of the year was no where near the level they played toward the end.  Remember they were not ranked when they played WSU either.


----------



## flowingwell (Oct 15, 2014)

Jetjockey said:


> Are you trying to prove my argument for me?  No, WSU wasn't ranked.  They are a perennial PAC-12 bottom dweller that travelled all the way across the country and outplayed Auburn at home.  Why couldn't the SEC Champion blow them out?
> 
> I laugh at you guys for coming up with the idea that a close loss at #15 KSU in a game that KSU could have easily won, is somehow more impressive then a blowout of the #8 team in a game where the second half was never in question.  That lead me to ask the question why Auburn struggled to beat PAC-12 bottom dweller WSU, last year on their home field.  Was it because WSU was so good, or Auburn wasn't?   You bash Oregon for their loss to Arizona, but turn a blind eye to the fact that the second worst team in the PAC-12 gave the SEC champions everything they could handle, on their own field!



Do you understand the difference in winning and losing?  You have based your entire argument on this matter about a team from the slack 12 traveling to auburn and losing!  "but not as bad as we thought they would"!  now the argument has morphed into auburn traveling to a top 15 team on the road and winning, but they didn't blow them out! Has the SEC really gotten so good that the weanie schools now measure success by not getting blown out ?  if this is going to be the basis of your claim going forward I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## Jetjockey (Oct 15, 2014)

skeeter24 said:


> Are you kidding me?  Auburn was coming off a 0-8 year in conference play, with a brand new coaching staff, and started a new QB who had only been on campus a few weeks.  Auburn and their level of play in the first few games of the year was no where near the level they played toward the end.  Remember they were not ranked when they played WSU either.



Do you guys know anything about any other teams outside the SEC?  Do you know that you may have well swapped WSU for AU and your argument would have been nearly exactly the same?  Oh my bad, WSU did get a win the same year Auburn went 0-8, so their record was 1-8 in conference play.  They did have a second year coach instead of a first year coach as well, but that's just splitting hairs.  It's still WSU!


----------



## Throwback (Oct 15, 2014)

http://secfootballonline.com/sec-vs-pac-12-football-record/


T


----------



## Jetjockey (Oct 15, 2014)

flowingwell said:


> Do you understand the difference in winning and losing?  You have based your entire argument on this matter about a team from the slack 12 traveling to auburn and losing!  "but not as bad as we thought they would"!  now the argument has morphed into auburn traveling to a top 15 team on the road and winning, but they didn't blow them out! Has the SEC really gotten so good that the weanie schools now measure success by not getting blown out ?  if this is going to be the basis of your claim going forward I wish you the best of luck.



I'm asking you how you quantify a close road game win against the #15 team in the country as being more significant then a blowout if the #8 team in the country.  That's it!  Please explain it!  Auburn almost lost to #15 KSU, while Oregon blew out #8 MSU.  Please explain how that makes Auburn look better in the rankings!


----------



## Jetjockey (Oct 15, 2014)

Throwback said:


> http://secfootballonline.com/sec-vs-pac-12-football-record/
> 
> 
> T



http://m.thepostgame.com/commentary...sto-southern-secession-chuck-thompson-sec-bcs


----------



## flowingwell (Oct 15, 2014)

Because Oregon isn't in the Sec!!

Both have decent wins, one has a worse loss!  If you can't see that a home loss to a pretty average team hurts you more than a road loss to #1 than I'm sorry bud, you just won't get it.  If you really think this bias exists , go check the preseason rankings.  Very favorable to your teams, from there it is up to the teams to deliver...


----------



## Jetjockey (Oct 15, 2014)

flowingwell said:


> Because Oregon isn't in the Sec!!
> 
> Both have decent wins, one has a worse loss!  If you can't see that a home loss to a pretty average team hurts you more than a road loss to #1 than I'm sorry bud, you just won't get it.  If you really think this bias exists , go check the preseason rankings.  Very favorable to your teams, from there it is up to the teams to deliver...



See that's the problem.  You consider that win again KSU a "decent" win.  I don't.   Had KSU been able to catch a TD or not miss 3 FG's, that "decent" win is now a loss.  In my book, that's not a decent loss.  I also don't consider Oregons loss any worse then Auburns.  Auburn got beat by a team that was obviously better then them and the game was never really in question.  Oregon was missing most of their O line, and a stupid celebration penalty cost them the game.  Auburn got destroyed in the first quarter, and barely managed to keep the game from becoming a blowout.  Auburns loss was to a higher ranked team, but their loss was a lot worse.

Go read the link I posted and you will start to understand why we desperately need an 8 game playoff with the 5 major conference champions automatically in.  Get the bias out of college football.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 15, 2014)

Jetjockey said:


> Go read the link I posted and you will start to understand why we desperately need an 8 game playoff with the 5 major conference champions automatically in.  Get the bias out of college football.



The one intelligent thing you have said. Why limit it to "the 5 major conferences"? Why not the conference champs for every conference?


----------

